# Sassafras ! Says Yosemite Sam



## motocrash (Oct 29, 2017)

I have a good bit of it growing in my woods and I understand it needs to be well seasoned.I would like some opinions on flavor/taste and meats it would pair with before harvesting. “I’m a-givin’ ya one second to draw a gun”  “Now quit stallin’ and start roastin’!” 
“I sees ya … come on out-a-there ya long eared blue coat”

Thanks,Bill


----------

